# [SOLVED] Dell Dimension C521 Power supply unit (PSU)



## rnsarathy (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for buying the power supply unit for C521 Dell Dimension Desktop. Not able to find and buy the spare part from Dell in Finland. Can any one please help me to find what are the suitable Power supply units (size and other technical parameters) which i can buy for this Dell C521 desktop and fix it? Thanks for your help. The local store in Finland tells me that there is no matching size unit available in the store. Please help.


----------



## vinny109 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Dell Dimension C521 Power supply unit (PSU)*

Hi, i have a dell dimension c521 and the computer wont start up, the light is lighting up as amber. any solutions?:sigh:


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension C521 Power supply unit (PSU)*

rnsarathy: You should post your computer's specs, so we know how much power the PC would need.
http://www.dell.com/us/en/dfh/desktops/dimen_c521/pd.aspx?refid=dimen_c521&s=dfh&cs=22&~tab=specstab
^On that page, with those specs (I guess those are the default specs), it has a 280V PSU. So i guess anything with more Voltage than that would work (If those are the specs you have). Also, if you're gonna buy a PSU, buy a Corsair or a SeaSonic. Those are Top Quality, other brands have a high possibility of failing.
(PSU = Power Supply))

Vinny109: Make your own thread with your problem ! If we were to help you in someone else's thread, things will get confusing!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension C521 Power supply unit (PSU)*

Vinny make your own thread to be helped. 
lool-It is a little more complicated than that dell sometimes uses proprietary designs in their systems. This is what his power supply looks like








Post some pics of inside of your case while the voltages supplied by power supplies are the same, the size is not (though we might be able to cram one in there) and if not we can find you a direct replacement.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension C521 Power supply unit (PSU)*

The C521 is a "slim" design and uses a smaller PSU. Post where can you shop on line and we may be able to find one for you.

@vinny109
It is preferred you start your own thread to avoid confusion. Thank You.


----------



## rnsarathy (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: Dell Dimension C521 Power supply unit (PSU)*

Helo all, Thank every one for responding. I just got the new PSU directly got it ordered from Dell, Finland itself. So now the computer is booting up with out issues. It costed me about 85 EUR, as I had no other option. Thanks again.


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension C521 Power supply unit (PSU)*

You're welcome! Please come again if you got any other problems !


----------

